# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اهداف المريخ في مباراته ضد الأمل عطبرة في الدورة الأولى من ممتاز 2021- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبارك عليكم فوز المريخ علي الأمل
ومبارك عليكم الثلاثة نقاط
ومبارك عليكم الصدارة بجدارة وعن جدارة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## المريود

*الف مبروك ما شاء الله الشباب لعبو  مباراة حلوة
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك
صدارة وجدارة
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مبروووووووووك الفوز 
وبالتوفيق في قادم المباريات
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور يازعيم ومبروك الفوز الكبير والصدارة بجدارة

*

----------


## Mars1

* ياريت يا صفوة مجلس المريخ  يستعين بمياني كمحلل فني
*

----------

